# wet shot / dry shot on 04 spec



## SER SPEC V (Feb 25, 2004)

hi ! i'm new to the nissan cars and i wat to ask the nissan peeps for advise for mah 2004 spec V. i was thinking of putting a NOS on my car but dont noe what set up i should do. wet shot or dry shot ? and how many shot can i do w/ my stock internals?i use to own a talon tsi & eclipse GSX 99' BOTH GOT STOLLEN...... I JUST WANT TO MAKE MY spec V to move quicker/faster or attlist to keep up with those turbocharged hondas here ( i'm from ft.lauderdale FL.) THANKS .


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

SER SPEC V said:


> hi ! i'm new to the nissan cars and i wat to ask the nissan peeps for advise for mah 2004 spec V. i was thinking of putting a NOS on my car but dont noe what set up i should do. wet shot or dry shot ? and how many shot can i do w/ my stock internals?i use to own a talon tsi & eclipse GSX 99' BOTH GOT STOLLEN...... I JUST WANT TO MAKE MY spec V to move quicker/faster or attlist to keep up with those turbocharged hondas here ( i'm from ft.lauderdale FL.) THANKS .


You migth want to do a search, its been discussed many times here before. If you still have questions, then post.

Mike


----------



## YELLOWV (Mar 4, 2004)

First you should learn to speak and write the english language. Then get an NX wet kit. A 50 shot is perfectly safe but I know of some guys running up to 75 shots with no problems.


----------



## crazy2002mexican (May 21, 2003)

75 shot wet+tuned should be fine. I wouldnt go over a 100 or your asking for trouble quick. Its not NoS call it nitrous geez.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

75 is far too much. Ever seen a dyno of a 50shot on a Spec V? the torque exceeds 300 ft-lbs. anything more is VERY dangerous and risky on stock rods..............stick with a 50 shot


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

^^^^ Agreed. Stick with a 50 shot. 
You should go with a wet kit if your funds so allow. You'll be find to run a 50 shot on stock fuel delivery components.
Personaly, I prefer Nitrous Express, but NOS brand isn't bad either. The accessories that both of the afore mentioned manufacturers make are kind of pricey. I would definately check out www.speedshop.org. They sell Dyno Tune products there. From all the reviews that I've read, the products are good quality and they are much less expensive then the competition.
When running nitrous it is best to get a bottle heater and purge kit. There are other various accessories available, but if you look around you can decide on your own if you need any of those (i.e. - window switch, progressive controller, exc.....)
If you have any other questions feel free to post up.

***EDIT***
You might want to hit up a Spec V specific forum to find out wether or not you'll need to go with one step colder plugs. You'll probably be ok on a 50 shot, but if you go up to 75 then you might need to go one step colder. www.thevboard.com is a good site to check out, if you're not already on there.


----------

